# Things you should not do at work!



## 007medic (Jun 12, 2005)

1. It is not the policy of this ambulance service to "clear the room" when responding to a frequent flyer shortness of breath patient. So give the flashbang grenades back to the SWAT team and get on with your job. 
2. The rule against forming a union at this service also apply to forming a guild hall. 
3. Not allowed to reenact scenes from Monty Python's Life of Brian on scene. 
4. My job description does not include the charge to "winnow out the weak". With that caveat, high explosives need not be included in the jump kit. 
5. Fishnet stockings are not to be worn while on duty, even if they are not visible under my pants. 
6. Not allowed to frighten livestock by "mooing" at them through the PA mike on the ambulance 
7. Not allowed the Grim Reaper outfit while on duty (not even on Halloween). Or the Easter Bunny costume, or the Cupid suit, etc. 
8. We do not sell advertising space on the ambulance, our uniforms or on the jump bags. We also can not drag advertising banners behind the ambulance. And yes you have to give back the money. 
9. It is not the role of the service's public information officer to tell obscene jokes in front of the press. This is why you are no longer the PIO. 
10. Not allowed to diagnose psychological problems and "shallow gene pool"is not listed in the DSM-IV anyhow. Ditto for "too stupid to f---ing live" 
11. "I was bored" is not an excuse for anything done in the crew quarters with a bullhorn, a goat and a storm whistle. 
12. Not allowed to continue to use the Organ Procurement Organization cooler to store my lunch. 
13. It is possible to consume too much coffee before going on a call. 
14. When my rhythm on an EKG changes from sinus rhythm to something that the cardiologist had a hard time identifying, I have achieved #13. 
15. Must leave the noble art of dentistry to professionals 
16. Yes, we are professionals, but not that kind of professional. 
17. About the cattle prod.....get rid of it NOW. 
18. It is wrong to require the rookie to serve as a test subject when CCSD Deputy Best wants to try out his new super-potent pepper foam. 
19. Must not require the EMT students to take a loyalty oath in German 
20. Not allowed to put fake blood capsules in your mouth before walking up to a frequent flyer. 
21. Must stop waving hand over psych patients and saying "The Force is strong in this one". 
22. About the battering ram, two words: BAD THEORY. 
23. Must not prove the medical director or EMS supervisor wrong when they say "you wouldn't dare!?". 
24. Must not dip the ensign when the EMS supervisor or medical director drives by. 
25. The proper response to a board of inquiry is not "But 'treason' is such a harsh word." 
26. It is wrong to point out that the neighboring district's black uniforms with a red patch on the left arm are inappropriate for various historical reasons given the fact that there's a synagogue next to their station. Especially must not point this out to the press. 
27. The "Buddy Christ" statue (http://store.yahoo.com/jsbstash/budchrisdass1.html) is to be removed from the dash of the ambulance immediately. 
28. Station 6 can not secede from the rest of the district. 
29. There is no such thing as "The 2x4 of Immunity" and I should stop swinging it at drunk patients who have repeatedly had the sh-t beat out of them in order to attempt to render them immune to future trauma. 
30. It is wrong to willfully exacerbate the fears of my patients. 
31. Must stop chanting "Patients are the enemy..I must eliminate my enemy!" while listening to "Conflict" by Disturbed at a volume that would deafen the guys from Deep Purple. 
32. The proper way to perform a dopamine calculation does not involve, in any way shape or form, knowing the airspeed velocity of a sparrow, either laden or unladen. 
33. I am not allowed to exacerbate my supervisor's feeling of nameless dread. 
34. I am not allowed to pull up behind a parked semi while my partner is sleeping in the passenger seat of the ambulance, lay on the horn and scream "LOOK OUT!!!!!!!!!" 
35. Not allowed to refer to the proctologist as "that a--hole doc" anymore. 
36. Not allowed to mark my unit out of service in order to respond to the Bat Signal, no matter what dastardly danger threatens fair Gotham. 
37. In regards to #36, "bat nipples" are not part of a proper EMS uniform. 
38. From now on, if a patient's chief complaint involves "I was bitten by a plague rat", I will contact medical control and let them know about this PRIOR to contacting the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention. 
39. The proper German translation of EMS Supervisor" is "Rettungsdienstleiter", not "Rettungsfuhrer" so I will take that sign off of the door immediately. 
40. Not allowed to stand idly by while stupid probie firefighters nearly asphyxiate themselves because of thorough unfamiliarity with their SCBA's. 
41. Not allowed to bite the drug dog. 
42. Not even if "he tried to bite me first!" 
43. Not allowed to lick ER nurses. 
44. A flying tackle is not the appropriate way to get a chief's attention. 
45. Not allowed to elect a stuffed penguin the new volunteer EMS supervisor. 
46. Not allowed to bring a baby alligator to the station and announce that it?s ?the new mascot?. 
47. Not allowed to play to the Chief?s delusions of godhood. 
48. Not allowed to assemble hamster tubes throughout the station to ?give the little guys room to play!? 
49. Not allowed to answer honestly when Game Warden asks what we were going to do with a 12 ft python we removed from someone?s house. 
50. Especially not when the answer to #49 involves the words ?chief?s office? 
51. ?Because I got tired of telling the b-stard to be careful? is not an acceptable excuse when your partner finally shocked himself while defibing a patient. 
52. I will not refer to stroke pts as CCFCcP (coo coo for cocoa puffs). 
53. I will not surgilube the door handles of the supervisors vehicle. 
54. I will not call dispatch and ask them for a tone test immediately after my partner goes into the bathroom or shower. 
55. I will not spike a 1000 bag of fluid and leave it on top of the tire and run the tubing in the window over the drivers seat so the next person to drive the rig gets wet. 
56. I will not turn on the enemy's (translated: rival company) lights and sirens while they are in the ER with a pt so that when they turn the truck on they make a lot of noise, nor will i tape down the airhorn button after filling the airhorns with hand cleanser foam.... 
57. I will get my paperwork done on time. 
58. I will stop wasting time online adding things to lists in order to comply with #57! 
59. No spreading D50 on the steering wheel of another paramedics rig. Especially when the barn has an ant problem. 
60. Company IV supplies are not to be used for a D5W hangover cure. 
61. Not allowed to place an ad in the newpaper in which the says "Spacious imaculatly clean two story house in good order for sale complete with :4 car garage, Full size kitchen, fenced in back yard, 12 bedrooms, 4 offices, 3 bathrooms, 2 shower rooms, 4 poles for easy access to bottom floor, and it has an Excelent intercom system" Then place the chief's personal cell phone as the call number with intructions to call between 8:00Pm to 8:00am. 
62. Not allowed to put methylene blue dye in everyone's coffee before a urine drug test (It turns their urine the same color as the dye they put in the toilet to keep you from diluting the specimen). 
63. Not allowed to tie the EMT student into a Stokes litter and run them up the flagpole and leave them there over night. 
63. Not allowed to play Ludacris' "Move B*tch" over the loud speaker when running hot. 
64. Not allowed to "remix" the sirens to get a funky beat on lights and sirens 
65. Not allowed to play mail box bingo with the ambulance 
66. not allowed to long strap the probate to the bed on their first night and smear surgilube and foam alcohol all over them 
67. not allowed to tell probate that they must sleep in the truck on their first night "because it's your job to make sure gloves and equipment are ready to go upon the click of the mic 
68. not allowed to use the ambulances spot lights in order to jack deer on the back roads at night 
69. Not allowed to fill a rubber glove with 02 in the parking lot with a trail of alcho rub hand cleaner, so as to light it with a match from a safe distance. Contrary to popular belife the neihbors do not enjoy this.(neither do the police nor the fire dept.) 
70.Not allowed to clean out the inside of a fuel tank with water while it is still running. (it is supposed to smell like that) 
71.Not Allowed to switch the bathroom door with the glass door from the front of the station. 
72.Not allowed to turn my supervisors door handle to his office around so it locks from the outside.
73.You are not allowed to tell a pt with an obvious STD "that is some s--t that Ajax won't scrub off. 
74.You are not allowed to say over the radio about a local PD "that is OK, Pr---e is nothing but security with a gun" 
75.You are not allowed to get on the radio and ask LCSO if any of the deputies need O2, no matter if the median age for badges 1-6 is 62 years old. 
76.You are not allowed to tell a frequent flyer "Why the hell did you do that, that is about the stupidest thing you have done this month, go wash it off or I ain't taking you to the ER" after they have explained that the dog licked their toe for 2 days after they bumped it, and they don't think that it should be a green color. 
77.NEVER wear house shoes with no skid proof bottoms to run into the station on a late night call. 
78.NO matter how hard it is to contain yourself, you may NOT ask the trooper who showed up on the scene of the accident, "I am so glad you made it, is there anyway that I can get tickets to the annual troopers ball?" they will simply reply "troopers don't have balls"


If you have any please post them, Lets see how many we can come up with.


----------



## MMiz (Jun 12, 2005)

LOL, great list


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 12, 2005)

GREAT IDEA!

I'LL SELL ADVERTISING SPACE ON MY WHACKER BAGS!


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jun 12, 2005)

*Gee, thanks for stealing our list:
http://www.emtcity.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=215

Nice to see that you at least have the decency to give credit to the 15 or so people who contributed to it- which you are part of (you contributed a few to it, but not many of the ones you claimed here as your own).

As everyone has described you on EMTCity-WANNABE.*


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jun 12, 2005)

To see which ones I did:
http://www.emtcity.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=797


----------



## daemonicusxx (Jun 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 007medic_@Jun 12 2005, 12:16 AM
> * 6. Not allowed to frighten livestock by "mooing" at them through the PA mike on the ambulance
> *


 raise your hand if you're guilty of this!!

<---- raises hand.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jun 12, 2005)

*raises hand*


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 12, 2005)

usafmedic45 said:


> *Gee, thanks for stealing our list:
> http://www.emtcity.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=215
> 
> They have that same.. exact list on ems village. How do you know the ones from emt city didn't get the idea from there?
> ...


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jun 12, 2005)

What's the date on the EMS Village thread?  Because a lot of the ones on EMTCity are ones I came up with.


----------



## cbdemt (Jun 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daemonicusxx+Jun 12 2005, 06:44 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (daemonicusxx @ Jun 12 2005, 06:44 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-007medic_@Jun 12 2005, 12:16 AM
> * 6. Not allowed to frighten livestock by "mooing" at them through the PA mike on the ambulance
> *


raise your hand if you're guilty of this!!

<---- raises hand. [/b][/quote]
<--- Both hands raised, saying "ooh ooh ooh me me me!" 


Great list btw!!!!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by usafmedic45_@Jun 12 2005, 08:53 PM
> * What's the date on the EMS Village thread?  Because a lot of the ones on EMTCity are ones I came up with. *


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jun 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by usafmedic45_@Jun 12 2005, 05:33 PM
> * As everyone has described you on EMTCity-WANNABE *


 Perhaps since your still pretty new you are not aware...

But at 60 posts if you have been paying attention you would notice...

One of the nice things we all love about EMT Life is we try to refrain from name calling....

I personally have "borrowed" stuff from other sites and posted it here.  Call it stealing if you want, then fine...I have stolen other peoples material and put it here.  Its cute/funny/fun to read.  Its fun to share.  

So unless the material is copyrighted, and it is stolen and printed in it entire content, then it is free game.  

So you came up with most of it...I'd say give yourself a pat on the back...but your doing just fine by yourself.

The only thing I would suggest to 007medic is, that kind of thing is really more for the EMS Humor sub topic, but other than that...

Great List!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess+Jun 13 2005, 07:09 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (EMTPrincess @ Jun 13 2005, 07:09 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-usafmedic45_@Jun 12 2005, 05:33 PM
> * As everyone has described you on EMTCity-WANNABE *


Perhaps since your still pretty new you are not aware...

But at 60 posts if you have been paying attention you would notice...

One of the nice things we all love about EMT Life is we try to refrain from name calling....

I personally have "borrowed" stuff from other sites and posted it here.  Call it stealing if you want, then fine...I have stolen other peoples material and put it here.  Its cute/funny/fun to read.  Its fun to share.  

So unless the material is copyrighted, and it is stolen and printed in it entire content, then it is free game.  

So you came up with most of it...I'd say give yourself a pat on the back...but your doing just fine by yourself.

The only thing I would suggest to 007medic is, that kind of thing is really more for the EMS Humor sub topic, but other than that...

Great List! [/b][/quote]
 Good points.

So good that I moved the thread to the Humor section.


----------



## Phridae (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by usafmedic45_@Jun 12 2005, 05:33 PM
> * Gee, thanks for stealing our list:
> http://www.emtcity.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=215
> 
> ...


*
 Thats just rude.  :angry: 

She was sharing. And no where did she claim all those as hers.

I'm concerned about you. Go see a doctor about the sick up your a$$. 

 :angry:*


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Phridae_@Jun 14 2005, 03:36 PM
> * I'm concerned about you. Go see a doctor about the sick up your a$$.
> 
> :angry: *


 LOL


(Phridae takes USAF's wrist... *SLAP*... gives back wrist)


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 15, 2005)

Where do you think I get all my "material"..?

I don't just pull it out of a hat.

I checked out EMT City, lots of well, blah. EMTLife is much better anyway, but at least EMT City have an entire star of life, and it's not black and grey in color anymore. Remined me of a funeral home. HA HA HA.

For further reference as to your harassing of the members with childish name calling. See the second line of my signature.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jun 16, 2005)

At least some constructive threads go on over at EMTCity.  Not just assinine debates over CISD and people engaging in anatomy measuring contests over the most interesting or emotionally devestating call.


----------



## Jon (Jun 17, 2005)

Ok. Couple of good ones:

Send the probie in search of a Left-handed smoke shifter at the fireground.standby.

Send the probie in search of 25 feet of fallopian tubing, to use to extend the hose to wash the rig.

Send the probie over to the firehouse for a bucket of elbow grease to wash thee rig with.

My favroite... send the probie to the communications center for a tactical box to help move stuff around at station.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by usafmedic45_@Jun 16 2005, 08:43 PM
> * At least some constructive threads go on over at EMTCity.  Not just assinine debates over CISD and people engaging in anatomy measuring contests over the most interesting or emotionally devestating call.   *


 ???


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by usafmedic45_@Jun 16 2005, 10:43 PM
> * At least some constructive threads go on over at EMTCity.  Not just assinine debates over CISD and people engaging in anatomy measuring contests over the most interesting or emotionally devestating call.   *


 So do you not like it here?  

Whats the problem?


----------



## MMiz (Jun 17, 2005)

This isn't a contest of which forum is better.  I've said it time and time again, and I'll say it again.  CISD sessions have helped countless people.  Just because you're unable or unwilling to attend one, doesn't make them any less helpful.



> *
> I truly feel it's important that as EMT-Basics we not only remain active in the online world, but also assist others in our field. I can't tell you how much I've learned from the forum, and just like EMS, it's a constant learning experience. Whether you're new to the field, or a seasoned medic, I truly think everyone has something to learn, and something they can share.
> 
> Our profession is relatively new, and our presence on the web isn't as prominent as some others, but I ask your help in fostering an online community where EMS professionals can converse.
> ...



There are a handful of EMS forums out there, and it would be great if we could all be active in every one.  That's not always the case, and each presents its own unique atmosphere.  Maybe EMTLife isn't your thing, maybe EMTCity is what you're all about, so go there and contribute.

At the end of the day we're all still EMTs


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jun 17, 2005)

I really do like it here....It's just 007Medic came over and pissed a bunch of people off over at EMTCity (long story) and then she took the post we all worked on.  Even just a simple "From the good people (and not so good people  :lol: ) at EMTCity" would have sufficed.  

I honestly do retract my insulting statements about this site.  I came over to EMTLife because my friend Aaron told me that it was a much more "family" atmosphere than EMTCity does, and he was right- you all have a great little group here, very cohesive.  I don't see eye to eye with you on everything all the time, but then again, I don't see eye to eye with most people all the time.

I guess I just got a little frustrated- not necessarily because of anything you all did, but because of a combination of stresses in my life (work, school, the impending birth of my fiancee and I's first child, etc).  That's why I've been so grouchy lately. I do apologize for my comments about the rest of you though.  
The assessment of 007Medic which came from one of her preceptors by the way, not me, stands though.


----------



## CodeSurfer (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MMiz_@Jun 17 2005, 01:14 PM
> * This isn't a contest of which forum is better.  I've said it time and time again, and I'll say it again.  CISD sessions have helped countless people.  Just because you're unable or unwilling to attend one, doesn't make them any less helpful.
> 
> 
> ...


 And the Grammy goes to....!!!!!  Very well said Matt.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jun 18, 2005)

uasfmedic-

Thank you for being big enough to apologize.  One thing I have learned in the short time I have been here, is there has been a lot of work put into the "family" that has grown here.  Matt puts in a lot of his time to make the forum a great place to "hang out."  And everyone else contributes so much.

Thanks again....and check your PM's.


D


----------



## vtemti (Jun 18, 2005)

Come on guy's and gal's, were's the love :wub:


----------



## CodeSurfer (Jun 19, 2005)

I dunno, this thread went from zero to lovely in 3.5 seconds.


----------



## PArescueEMT (Jun 19, 2005)

am i allowed to take it back to Zero... i would never do that. my reason that i never joined EMTCity.com is that i don't like the atmosphere there. i love our little nest of family here.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 19, 2005)

and they fill up the inbox with Roberts EMT Catalog advertisments. Life time supply of ECNALUBMA REVIRD T-shirts and statues to hald various objects about your desk. Which by the way I have all of them, BUT, I never agreed to let them spam my email. So I signed up for a yahoo address that I never check, just for their e-alerts.  

When I see an EMTcity advertisment, all I think of is "JERRY! JERRY! JERRY!".


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jun 19, 2005)

I don't know what you're talking about Whacker.  I've been a member over there several months now, and I've never gotten any form of EMS catalog spam.  In fact I could probably count on one hand the number of e-mails I've gotten total from that site, not including the ones I get letting me know when I have a private message.  Oh well, to each and to their own I guess.


----------



## CodeSurfer (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT_@Jun 19 2005, 03:39 PM
> * am i allowed to take it back to Zero... i would never do that. my reason that i never joined EMTCity.com is that i don't like the atmosphere there. i love our little nest of family here. *


 It worked.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CodeSurfer+Jun 20 2005, 12:32 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (CodeSurfer @ Jun 20 2005, 12:32 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-PArescueEMT_@Jun 19 2005, 03:39 PM
> * am i allowed to take it back to Zero... i would never do that. my reason that i never joined EMTCity.com is that i don't like the atmosphere there. i love our little nest of family here. *


It worked. [/b][/quote]
 How about Negative - One?


----------



## Jon (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@Jun 19 2005, 05:08 PM
> * ECNALUBMA REVIRD T-shirt *


 I always wanted one of those....


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Jun 20 2005, 06:59 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Jun 20 2005, 06:59 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-TTLWHKR_@Jun 19 2005, 05:08 PM
> * ECNALUBMA REVIRD T-shirt *


I always wanted one of those.... [/b][/quote]
Roberts EMT Catalog


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 20, 2005)

149 Posts till 1000!

Woo Hoo


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@Jun 20 2005, 09:08 PM
> * 149 Posts till 1000!
> 
> Woo Hoo *


 Does this mean we get to look forward to a slew of mindless, pointless posts until you reach 1000?


----------



## vtemti (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess+Jun 21 2005, 08:31 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (EMTPrincess @ Jun 21 2005, 08:31 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-TTLWHKR_@Jun 20 2005, 09:08 PM
> * 149 Posts till 1000!
> 
> Woo Hoo *


Does this mean we get to look forward to a slew of mindless, pointless posts until you reach 1000?     [/b][/quote]
 What would be different?


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess+Jun 21 2005, 07:31 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (EMTPrincess @ Jun 21 2005, 07:31 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-TTLWHKR_@Jun 20 2005, 09:08 PM
> * 149 Posts till 1000!
> 
> Woo Hoo *


Does this mean we get to look forward to a slew of mindless, pointless posts until you reach 1000?     [/b][/quote]
 No, I'll just stop posting for a month at a time, come back and reply to all of them.. and keep doing that.


----------



## CodeSurfer (Jun 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vtemti+Jun 21 2005, 11:15 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (vtemti @ Jun 21 2005, 11:15 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What would be different? [/b][/quote]
 Could someone link to what happened last time he was going for some number....?


----------



## Frankie (Jul 3, 2005)

Well now talk about mature. He is right. Those threads were on EMT City for along time.  Now your getting all defensive about someone who took something from another site without giving the proper credit.  Now how I see that it looks like stealing to me, even if it isnt copywrited.  Just think of it this way.  Your car gets stolen but its ok because its not copywrited.


----------



## Frankie (Jul 3, 2005)

sorry this was just to mean for the birdy to handle


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 3, 2005)

You might want to back off on being insulting to the members here, and I strongly suggest you read the forum guidelines before you continue to post.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 3, 2005)

_post deleted by Moderator_

Personal attacks will not be tolerated.


----------



## Stevo (Jul 3, 2005)

check this out....


*http://media.santoalt.com/videos/first_aid.wmv*


----------



## daemonicusxx (Jul 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stevo_@Jul 3 2005, 07:39 PM
> * check this out....
> 
> 
> http://media.santoalt.com/videos/first_aid.wmv *


 that was really funny. the look on his face after the guy picking him up did it a second time is priceless.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by usafmedic45_@Jul 3 2005, 03:26 PM
> * quote from deleted post *


We don't say anything when you do...


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daemonicusxx+Jul 3 2005, 08:55 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (daemonicusxx @ Jul 3 2005, 08:55 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Stevo_@Jul 3 2005, 07:39 PM
> * check this out....
> 
> 
> http://media.santoalt.com/videos/first_aid.wmv *


that was really funny. the look on his face after the guy picking him up did it a second time is priceless. [/b][/quote]
 Priceless!


----------



## Wingnut (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stevo_@Jul 3 2005, 07:39 PM
> * check this out....
> 
> 
> http://media.santoalt.com/videos/first_aid.wmv *


 ROFLMFAO! :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------

